# Fifa 22 con Hyper Motion Technology. Video.



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2021)

Rilasciato il trailer di Fifa 22, che mette in mostra la nuova tecnologia di animazioni e motion capture chiamato Hyper Motion Technology.
Il gioco sarà disponibile per PC e ogni console esistente, ma la nuova tecnologia solo per Ps5, XBox Series X/S e Stadia.

Trailer nel secondo post.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2021)

[video=youtube;o1igaMv46SY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1igaMv46SY[/video]


----------



## hiei87 (11 Luglio 2021)

Quest'anno Fifa a dir poco ingiocabile. Dopo meno di un mese era già a prender polvere. La versione aggiornata di pes 2020, con i suoi mille difetti, era ancora superiore.


----------



## mabadi (11 Luglio 2021)

sempre con il momentum 3.0 a decidere chi vince.


----------



## Zanc9 (12 Luglio 2021)

Ma sarebbe? un motion capture costoso? certo che se hanno preso i calciatori e gli hanno fatto fare dei movimenti finti verrà fuori una bella schifezza...tanti soldi spesi per queste tecnologie e poi in fifa si vedono ancora animazioni di 5 anni fa, con giocatori fortissimi che mettono la palla sotto all'incrocio con tiri scoordinatissimi che nella realtà sarebbero finiti fuori dallo stadio


----------

